# 585 creaks



## airrush (Jul 23, 2006)

I was trying a new Look 585 with Dura Ace triple crank and Ultegra gruppo on a 10% grade and the frame creaked in and out of the saddle, any hints on why? Would this frame and set work on century's and multi-day with a softer saddle or should I go more plush?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*"frame" creak...*

It's unlikely the frame was creaking. More likely, one of many possible other places, like the stem, bars, saddle, setapost, skewers or chainrings. 

You can ride any frame on a Century/ multi-day event, but the 585 won't be quite as comfy as a 555. For most of us, a much cheaper 555 is plenty of frame. I'd probably opt for better components and the cheaper frame. 

Personally, I've got a 461, the precursor of the 555, and a 585. I use a relatively cushy Fizik Gobi saddle on both. I ride nothing but Campy triples for the mountains and like them a lot. I wouldn't take my special edition red/carbon 585 on a ride where it might get scratched up. That's when I use the 461.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

airrush,

If you do a quick search of the threads you'll find some talk about the spacers. I had a creak in mine and ended up taking the spacers off, smoothing them down and greasing them. The creak went away. It seams to be a common, but easily solved, problem. 

BTW. I LOVE the bike and do lots of long rides, many in the 5-7 hour range, and can't complain about comfort.


----------



## wistiti (Aug 12, 2006)

I own a 585. I had a creak coming from the front end. It was painful and even affecting my sexlife...

My setup was: ec90 carbon road bar, thomson road stem 90mm, one 10mm carbon spacer under the stem and one 10mm carbon spacer over the stem, cane creek IS-8 headset (as I found the original FSA ungly and didn't want FSA to be written on my bike... like having a girl with this ugly tatoo on her lower back...). 

Everything written here is under these conditions: Top cap to 3Nm. Stem steerer clamp to 6Nm. Stem handlebar clamp to 6Nm. All with the Syntace torque wrench.

Tried to grease the al insert inside of the headtube + the al bearing seats + the bearings (to get no metal to metal contact inside there as suggested somewhere on roadbike review forum). Same creak.

Added a lip of teflon tape around the bearings (thinking the gease was coming off). Same creak. 

Tried to grease the carbon spacers (as suggested on roadbike review forum). Same creak. 

Changed the carbon spacers to al spacers with greasing the spacers (read that the carbon spacers were compressing with time and that it could cause a creak and play... always with being careful not to grease the headtube). Same creak. 

Tried with no spacers under the stem and same greased al spacers over the stem. Same creak. 

Changed the IS-8 cane creek carbon conical spacer to IS-2 cane creek al conical spacer. Same creak.

Changed the stem to a ea50 road stem. Creak is gone. 

Aside, when I went to my first race, all the 585's with a thomson stem curiously had a mountain thomson stem.

I believe the stem was making the creak in my case. Is this a common problem with the thomson road stem on carbon steerer tubes? I had the same thomson road stem installed on a alu steerer tubre on a previous road bike and never had the creak problem. Is this caused by the fact that the thomson road stem has less surface contact with the head tube? (it has holes on each sides on the clamp area) I gained a couple of grams but its worth the sound of silence.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

In proper problem solving, you'd need to put the Thomson back on there and verify that the creak comes back.

Glad it worked out for you. I have a creak somewhere up front as well. In my case, i think it is within the bar/stem/hs area. Need to play around with it.


----------

